# King's Hall, August 2019



## KPUrban_ (Sep 24, 2019)

*King's Hall*

Following a visit to Europe I rather quickly got back into exploring in England. First up was this stunner which I've attempted about 3 times prior and had been on my list for a while.

King's Hall was closed in January 2013 in pursuit of redevelopment, with on going negotiations to return it into service. 
Built back in 1916 was built as a cinema for religious films and movies. 
It closed as a cinema in 1937 and reverted into use as a church.
From then on failing maintenance lead to the church falling into disrepair until closure.

*Explore* 
This site is well known as a "Hit or Miss" location where it is often sheer luck and considering its location in the city we had to pray the odds were on our side. And they weren't on the first 2 or 3 attempts. Eventually we got tipped off about a potential entry and with some time to kill whilst waiting for another group it was now or never. 
We initially set off a number of sensors and cameras looking for the access and subsequently made our visit brief incase we got caught, like everyone else does....

We were in, now lets shoot, quick.

*Photos*
The building has some amazing architecture, green tiled halls, open entry ways and clasrooms but we had no time to waste and only shot the main attraction.













The Hall Of Kings

Taken from the very flimsy cross, which almost killed me shooting this.






And with that we got the text to say the guys we were meeting had arrived and we had outstayed our welcome...

KP
,


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice work. I went at 3:30am, its a very small window between "day and night shift". We spent a good four hours inside, one hour of that was sleeping in the room with the chairs to let the sun come up a bit


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 24, 2019)

Landie_Man said:


> Nice work. I went at 3:30am, its a very small window between "day and night shift". We spent a good four hours inside, one hour of that was sleeping in the room with the chairs to let the sun come up a bit



Yeah, we got slightly luckier than most. Still worth the risk. Thanks!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 26, 2019)

Its on my list, nicely done ;-)


----------



## HughieD (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice pix. Southall London right? Don't think it's a big secret this one...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 26, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Nice pix. Southall London right? Don't think it's a big secret this one...



No secret just such a busy area its a tricky one I believe!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 27, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Its on my list, nicely done ;-)



Was on my list for a while, eventually had to get it done. Thanks.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 27, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Nice pix. Southall London right? Don't think it's a big secret this one...


Thanks man.


----------



## zombizza (Sep 27, 2019)

Lovely. I really enjoyed this place.
Looks like the ceiling is developing a lot more holes now. I wonder if its destined to fall down - that would be quite impressive


----------



## jrgboy (Sep 27, 2019)

I used to pass by The Kings Hall everyday when I lived in Southall in the 1970's but never been inside, very interesting.. not great if you come by car as there is no parking around at all, it's on a main road


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 27, 2019)

zombizza said:


> Lovely. I really enjoyed this place.
> Looks like the ceiling is developing a lot more holes now. I wonder if its destined to fall down - that would be quite impressive



From a photography point the ceiling would look interesting if it started to fall but it would be saddening to see the structure lost.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 27, 2019)

jrgboy said:


> I used to pass by The Kings Hall everyday when I lived in Southall in the 1970's but never been inside, very interesting..



One of those places which are very different from the outside, hopefully you get the chance to see it.


----------

